# 40g Breeder Lighting suggestions



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Hi guys I am starting to collect equipment for my first reef tank that I will be starting in a few weeks. So far I've got an AquaC Remora skimmer and a 40g breeder tank. 

Based on what I've read I am fairily sure I want to use a T5 light system. I want to be able to keep soft corals. My main question is what size fixture am I looking for? If the tank is 36" do I want a 36" light like say this? http://www.marineandreef.com/Nova_Extreme_T5_Aquarium_Lighting_Current_USA_p/rcu01121.htm or do I want a smaller light?

Do people that have fixtures with LED moonlights like them? That seems like a very cool way to observe some night time behavior to me.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would use the Nova Extreme Pro. It is a six bulb version of the fixture you posted. You will have more success if you decide to go to LPS or maybe even some SPS in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

